
How do you share knowledge within the team as you grow? - toni_erika
I joined a startup (11 people) not too long ago after working for a company that was around 500 people big.<p>What I noticed is that the company I&#x27;m currently working for is that there&#x27;s no real structure in place to enable sharing knowledge within the teams. I&#x27;m seeing that most of the knowledge is in the heads of the founders. I&#x27;d like to see this change gradually so that everyone in the team understands more (and, in turn, democratize decision making).<p>How have you enabled your team to share knowledge? Where I used to work we used Confluence, but I feel like that&#x27;s overkill for a startup and I&#x27;m not a huge fan of document-based knowledge base &#x2F; internal wikis.<p>Any thoughts on this? Also founders: do you worry about this at all?
======
stephenr816
We use 'Helpie Knowledgebase/Wiki Plugin' which is based on WordPress. I don't
think there are better solutions to share Knowledge other than a simple,
customizable Knowledgebase.

